# Current collection, many I am very happy with...



## F250XLT (Apr 30, 2012)

Since I created a thread for the ones I miss, I figured show the current collection. I am very please with many of these, although less expensive, awesome non the less.


----------



## badtziscool (May 1, 2012)

Nice collection you got there!


----------



## F250XLT (May 1, 2012)

badtziscool said:


> Nice collection you got there!




Thank you, it's a nice mix of new and old.


----------



## Midnight Run (May 1, 2012)

I like the symetry 
Nice lights!


----------



## välineurheilija (May 1, 2012)

Very nice setup.I especially like those g2's what do you have for dropins?i like the color but cant find one anywhere


----------



## F250XLT (May 1, 2012)

Midnight Run said:


> I like the symetry
> Nice lights!



The Bombleman Arc CR2 tail placement was testing my ODC tendencies, but I decided to get over it :huh:



välineurheilija said:


> Very nice setup.I especially like those g2's what do you have for dropins?i like the color but cant find one anywhere



These have the KX4 heads, I just have them in each of my vehicles. I purposely bought yellow, so I wouldn't be tempted to take them out. I don't know about anyone else, but I have trouble keeping lights in my cars. :duh2:


----------



## välineurheilija (May 1, 2012)

Oh i didnt know they make a yellow kx4 That is cool


----------



## F250XLT (May 1, 2012)

välineurheilija said:


> Oh i didnt know they make a yellow kx4 That is cool




I forget where I got them, I'll do a bit of research and see if I can help you locate one.


----------



## archimedes (May 1, 2012)

The KX4-YL is still listed as in production on the SureFire website, so should at least be able to be ordered via their AD's .... Amazon also lists several in-stock (through Optics Planet).


----------



## F250XLT (May 1, 2012)

archimedes said:


> The KX4-YL is still listed as in production on the SureFire website, so should at least be able to be ordered via their AD's .... Amazon also lists several in-stock (through Optics Planet).



I got a killer deal on these somewhere, I just don't know where...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 23, 2012)

Hi Tim,

Thats a great picture of your very nice (and well rounded) collection! 

I bought a G2/M60F for the wife's car.....somehow it keeps finding its way back to the display shelf!? I think the problem is it has such a nice beam I keep wanting to play with it.

~ Chance


----------



## F250XLT (May 23, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> Thats a great picture of your very nice (and well rounded) collection!
> 
> ...




Thanks Chance...I know the feeling regarding wanting to have certain lights always at your disposal, that is the problem I have with most of mine. They sit on a display shelf above my desk, and I choose different ones to take with me when I go out back with the dogs at night. I just hate having them packed away anywhere, but the yellow G2L's work fine for that.


----------



## tobrien (May 25, 2012)

Is that an e1e? Any particular mods or drop ins?


----------



## easilyled (May 26, 2012)

Very nice collection there. :thumbsup:


----------



## F250XLT (May 26, 2012)

tobrien said:


> Is that an e1e? Any particular mods or drop ins?



There are 2 E1E BK's there...One has a Veleno 3 mode, and the one with the Z44 has an EDC+ X60L.



easilyled said:


> Very nice collection there. :thumbsup:



Thank you...


----------



## biglights (May 29, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## Phototropin (May 29, 2012)

Very nice F250XLT, especially love the yellow, won't be misplacing those. May I ask why the two TM11's? I can totally understand having multiples of EDC-size lights for backup (I do) or Ti collector lights. But for bigger, perhaps less frequently used wow lights? 

(And perhaps your answer might push me over the edge to go and buy the TM11 I have craved for so long :naughty

Edit: If it is just a symmetry thing that's fine, I understand


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 30, 2012)

Phototropin said:


> Edit: If it is just a symmetry thing that's fine, I understand



That's funny!


----------



## Silgt (May 30, 2012)

Very nice...loved all your small lights. Not a fan of TM11 tho


----------



## F250XLT (May 30, 2012)

Phototropin said:


> Very nice F250XLT, especially love the yellow, won't be misplacing those. May I ask why the two TM11's? I can totally understand having multiples of EDC-size lights for backup (I do) or Ti collector lights. But for bigger, perhaps less frequently used wow lights?
> 
> (And perhaps your answer might push me over the edge to go and buy the TM11 I have craved for so long :naughty
> 
> Edit: If it is just a symmetry thing that's fine, I understand




Gotta have both the Cool & Neutral versions, and symmetry is definitely a big + :twothumbs


----------



## Phototropin (May 30, 2012)

Ah OK gotcha, I didn't realise there was a choice of emitters for it. 

I also like symmetry


----------



## F250XLT (May 30, 2012)

Phototropin said:


> I also like symmetry



Then you KNOW how much that Arc CR2 tail is bugging me in the pic :sick2:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 30, 2012)

Yeah! What's-up with that? It should be front-and-center! 

~ Chance


----------



## F250XLT (May 31, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yeah! What's-up with that? It should be front-and-center!
> 
> ~ Chance




What was I thinking...:shakehead


Might need to take an updated group shot soon, quite a bit has changed already


----------



## Gooby (Jun 5, 2012)

I hate the "Flashlight Collection" section of this forum because it makes me so jealous because i only have like 2 lights and most people have like 30+ lights, and even some self queens that cost more than 3 of my collections.


----------



## Phototropin (Jun 5, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Then you KNOW how much that Arc CR2 tail is bugging me in the pic :sick2:



I wasn't going to say anything, but since you mention it...


----------



## easilyled (Jun 5, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Then you KNOW how much that Arc CR2 tail is bugging me in the pic :sick2:



Yes, its like a monstrous carbuncle on the face of a much-loved and elegant friend. (to quote Prince Charles)


----------



## novice (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a soft spot for yellow G2s. I have an unopened G2L that I bought on sale, thinking to eventually gift it, but the fact that it has a yellow powder-coated aluminum bezel has caused me to hang onto it. I wish that Surefire had made some other hard-to-lose G2s, like bright turquoise, USN forum 'toxic green', or 'international hazard orange', or GITD, but it didn't fit into their D.O.D. marketing focus. I've never had the huevos to do a RIT-dye job on mine, since the close-up photos I've seen of that treatment never looked as good as a factory job. Someday I hope to get an HDS. Very nice collection...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 7, 2012)

novice said:


> I have an unopened G2L that I bought......... but the fact that it has a yellow powder-coated aluminum bezel.......



_A yellow powder-coated aluminum bezel! _ Pictures please? I've never seen one. 

~ Chance


----------



## novice (Jun 7, 2012)

Chauncey,
Perhaps I am mistaken, but it doesn't look as anodized to me, as it looks 'powder-coated'. It has a fairly matte surface. and the 'yellow' color doesn't quite match the color of the body/tailcap. In your photo, the bezel appears to match the body perfectly. My bezel doesn't; it looks less mustard, and more 'yellow/yellow-green/fluorescent FYL?'. It has a 'Caution: Hot Surface' message and logo. I know that the G2L models had aluminum bezels with a flat anti-roll faceting. Plastic removable bezel ring, Lexan lens. Has SF ever done yellow HA-II finishes? The packaging says 'G2' above 'LED'. Perhaps someone else could weigh in on this?


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice collection and nice layout for the photo!


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 7, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _A yellow powder-coated aluminum bezel! _ Pictures please? I've never seen one.
> 
> ~ Chance



The G2L's in my pic have the same textured finish you describe, not the smooth shiny HA II.....but the color match is very good.


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 7, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> Nice collection and nice layout for the photo!



Thank you.


----------



## dajab77 (Jun 28, 2012)

Great collection. How do you like the Tiny Monster?? I saw one at a gun show awhile back. Had a nice feel to it.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Jun 28, 2012)

Very nice! I was about to say "how is the Nitecore TM" dajab77 beat me, so me too. Is that light as good as one would imagine?


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 29, 2012)

dajab77 said:


> Great collection. How do you like the Tiny Monster?? I saw one at a gun show awhile back. Had a nice feel to it.




The answer to your question should be obvious in the pic, I own two :twothumbs


----------

